# Anyone have Papillary and NOT have RAI?



## tmdescovich (Aug 12, 2010)

Just left the Endos office. He is recommending I do not have any RAI treatment. Had my TT on the 15th. I had one 1.3cm Papillary Nodule in the right lobe of my Thyroid. There are several factors he gave me. 
1. The cancer had not spread.
2. The size of the nodule
3. The hospital here will only administer 100 mci and he thinks I should only have 30.
4. The only other person he knows that can administer it and will do the 30 mci in the area is out of town for 10 days and my TSH was at 30 already on Friday. (Only 9 days after surgery) He's says its not worth me feeling like garbage for another 10 days.

I feel like he is making this decision based on the woman that could administer its vacation! I can say it sounds sooo tempting to not have the RAI but I feel like I've come this far I should finish it off!

Also I asked about letting me go on Synthroid and giving me the Thyrogen shots but he said the hospital is against that route, as it is not as effective. And if I was going to have only 30mci and have the Thyrogen route that it wouldn't even be worth exposing myself to the RAI.

Anyone been through this? Anyone choose not to have the RAI?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tmdescovich said:


> Just left the Endos office. He is recommending I do not have any RAI treatment. Had my TT on the 15th. I had one 1.3cm Papillary Nodule in the right lobe of my Thyroid. There are several factors he gave me.
> 1. The cancer had not spread.
> 2. The size of the nodule
> 3. The hospital here will only administer 100 mci and he thinks I should only have 30.
> ...


This doctor is contradictory! On one hand he says no RAI and on the other he says yes RAI if only this woman does it for 30 mci.

I would call the hospital and talk to them to gather more information and I would definitely have the RAI. I would ask why they only do 100 mci. This is a very important question; one which you should know the answer too. Makes me wonder if doc is telling you the truthl

You need to finish this up and get on with your life.

I believe you should have RAI; why take a chance?


----------



## tmdescovich (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks Andros. I am feeling the same way. I may have to either suffer out the next 10 days or begin the search out of town. This is crazy. Also, do you know anything about having to be on the low iodine diet? He said he didnt think is was necessary. If you are supposed to be on it two weeks then I have to wait till she comes back anyway??? All so confusing. It is crazy to me that the docs don't have a clearer opinion on this.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tmdescovich said:


> Thanks Andros. I am feeling the same way. I may have to either suffer out the next 10 days or begin the search out of town. This is crazy. Also, do you know anything about having to be on the low iodine diet? He said he didnt think is was necessary. If you are supposed to be on it two weeks then I have to wait till she comes back anyway??? All so confusing. It is crazy to me that the docs don't have a clearer opinion on this.


If you are going to have the RAI, it is better to stay on a low iodine diet. My take on that is no vitamins w/ iodine added, no seafood, seaweed or any of that ilk. No cereals or breads supplemented w/iodine. It is not that complicated if you cook at home.

The reason is so you will uptake the RAI better. Of course you know that but for our reader's edification............................


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

I am not positive but I believe any doctor can write a script for RAI and the number of units - it's written like dispensing meds. One of my old docs told me he would write me a script to take it to a local hospital to have it "filled".


----------



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

Here is an awesome website with medical presentations concerning tyroid cancer. I was given this link to hear about the real effects of RAI, and those presentations are towards the bottom, but all of the info here is awesome! Here is a specific graphic of why you should have RAI after cancer.

I had read several times of people with situations that were given the choice of RAI since they were stage one. I also was contemplating discussing this with my doctor, although he had not indicated that I had a choice. While the mortality rate remains very low and unchanged, the reoccurance rate is where the RAI has an effect. And by God's grace, I am NEVER going through this again!!

http://www.checkyourneck.com/About-Thyroid-Cancer/Thyroid-Cancer-Symposium-Presentations

I cant get it to show in thread... anyway here's the specific chart of reoccurance...


----------

